# String colors



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

What colors are you looking at? We make custom strings so if you had colors in mind i could snap a picture!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm really not sure what colors - I was hoping to see a few different combinations to get an idea


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

purple and flo green Vapor Trails, 452x. The pic doesn't do them justice. They look better in person. Oh and Vapor Trail has a string generator on their website where you can pick your colors and see how they look.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

My red, white and blue strings I had on my Old Glory. They were wicked1 strings. Quality product but don't order from them. You may or may not receive the product.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I was going to put pink and orange strings on my Element RKT, even ordered them from first string because they have clear servings. Then it was brought to my attention that it would void the warranty. So here I sit with gorgeous strings, in the package......


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

check out Vaporttrail strings, awsome quality, here is a color selector you can change and see any color combo before you order.
http://vaportrailarchery.com/page19/


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*String Colors*

Here is Pink and Yellow!! And the second one is Teal, Grey, and Pink


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

these cables and string above were almost new on this '09 martin mystic when i bought it from an AT forum classifieds seller 18 months ago, and had it posted to me in australia. there are 4 cables with a shoot through system, no cable guard. had them replaced in february, same colour, red and grey, with red end sevings and red centre serving. no peep or loop, i shoot 3d womens barebow.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Nobody concerned about warranty issues with after market strings!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Oops supposed to be a ? Not an !


----------



## archery assasin (Jun 29, 2010)

Changing strings wont void your warranty! Custom strings can give you pride in your bow and set it off from everyone else.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

archery assasin said:


> Changing strings wont void your warranty! Custom strings can give you pride in your bow and set it off from everyone else.


We were told by the rep that yes it would void the warranty on the bow if we put custom strings on the bow


----------



## <3Venison (Oct 1, 2010)

My fiancé & I are both happy with our vapor trail strings. Many colors to choose from too.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> Just ordered my new blacked out Hoyt Carbon Element RKT & am trying to decide if I want to get a funky colored string. Does anyone have any closeups of their strings with different colors? Any particular brand you'd go with? Thanks!


Where in MN are you?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

MN Huntress said:


> We were told by the rep that yes it would void the warranty on the bow if we put custom strings on the bow


That's a messed up warrenty. Did he mean if you did it yourself or a dealer? I have never heard of that, other than if you are working on your bow yourself and you do something to the bow to break it. What if something was wrong with the string or something like that?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Check these out 4 colors, radom pattern.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Stubby'smom said:


> That's a messed up warrenty. Did he mean if you did it yourself or a dealer? I have never heard of that, other than if you are working on your bow yourself and you do something to the bow to break it. What if something was wrong with the string or something like that?


My dealer contacted the rep and was told that if I needed warranty work done due to string failure it would not be covered if I had custom strings..... I guess it wouldn't completely void the warranty just if the failure was due to the strings. At this point I'm not willing to take that chance on a $1400 brand new bow. Maybe after I break it in a little, but not just yet.  so like I said before I have awesome orange and pink strings with clear servings and they will sit in the package..... For now anyway


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

XS2 material "Streak Freaks" from Proline my g/f loves them!! Black main Purple streak..


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and suggestions everyone! I think I'm going to check out Vapor Trail - they were suggested by the proshop that I ordered the bow from.

The bow is actually in & ready for me to pick-up, BUT, the owner & guy who will be helping me set it all up had some serious health issues so we decided to give him a few days to recover. HOPEFULLY I'll be able to get it next week.

MNHuntress - I'm located in Otter Tail County


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are mine 

"Gracie" stings from bluff county bow strings. 
Im proud to support this little girl and her family. 
My exceed will continue to have purple and pink stings on it as long as I have the bow. 

Also part of the money from the purchase of them Rick donates to the family.


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

My strings are purple and fluro green with clear serving from "breathn" (John's Customs). These are by far the best strings I have ever had. I have had no string separation around the cams at all. They are quality.


----------

